# Armenian: Ֆայլ, Տեսադաշտ, Օգնություն



## egilmela

Hi!

Can anyone tell me the name of this language?
And where it is spoken?

Thanks


----------



## Mac_Linguist

It's Armenian.


----------



## armatura

it's Eastern Armenian version of "my torrents".  Spoken in Republic of Armenia (Transcaucasia, CIS)


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Could anyone write this in the Armenian script so the thread can be located by search?

Thanks,
Flam, moderator


----------



## armatura

Of course. In Armenian script the Armenian words in the attached images would be

Ֆայլ, Տեսադաշտ, Օգնություն, իմ տորրենտները (ավելի ճիշտ` իմ թորրենթները)


----------

